# Green Tea effects real?



## Nyrotic (Dec 27, 2006)

I was just wondering what exactly the effects of Green Tea are. I was reading a Kung Fu Inside magazine, and in one issue it said that Green Tea:
-Regulates body metabolism
-Increases the immune and physiological systems of the body
-Fights cancer
-Slows the aging proces and reduces wrinkles
-High in Vitamin C, Vitamin E and antioxidant compounds

However, on the back of the tea box, the nutritional facts showed next to nothing in regards to any positive benefits, and on the bottom it even stated "Not a significant source of Vitamin C..."

So could it be the specific brand of green tea I have isn't the "right" one? Or are these positive effects simply not scientifically proven, but experimentally instead?


----------



## jdinca (Dec 27, 2006)

Green tea is full of antioxidants. I'm not sure as to the vitamin claims. One thing I have read in studies is that two cups of green tea a day can lower your cholesterol level by up to 10%. My own very unscientific study on it's effects on me showed this to be true.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 27, 2006)

Tea and Cancer Prevention: Fact Sheet
http://www.cancer.gov/newscenter/pressreleases/tea


----------



## Jonathan (Dec 27, 2006)

"Would this include Arizona Green Tea, which includes honey and ginseng?", Jonathan asked, hopefully.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> "Would this include Arizona Green Tea, which includes honey and ginseng?", Jonathan asked, hopefully.


 
Not so sure on that!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

Green Tea is suppose to be a great thing for the human body


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

I love green tea.  Especially when we have training at the Japanese Cultural Center here in Michigan.  The green tea and sweets they serve are absolutely one of a kind.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I love green tea. Especially when we have training at the Japanese Cultural Center here in Michigan. The green tea and sweets they serve are absolutely one of a kind.


 
Where is mine Brian


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 27, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Where is mine Brian


 
I will try and get some to you.  They are pretty secretive though
on their source.  I have tried to pry it out of them a couple of
times.  However they owe me a favor so maybe they will finally 
share.


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 27, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I will try and get some to you. They are pretty secretive though
> on their source. I have tried to pry it out of them a couple of
> times. However they owe me a favor so maybe they will finally
> share.


 

I will sit and wait hopefully by the time you come down here


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2006)

Moderation note:

Thread moved to Health Tips.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Administrator


----------



## Kwiter (Dec 29, 2006)

Cinammon is also purported to help the body regulate insulin.

Black Tea is supposed to have similar properties to Green.

Skennen Peace


----------

